# Savage 110 scope mount issue



## HKStoeger (Nov 29, 2011)

I recently acquired an older Savage 110 in .270 for my son. This rifle has the scope mounts built on the barrel. We went to mount scope previously on my .308 and can't attain proper/correct eye relief.
Sort of stuck as the scope won't slide back enough and really don't know want to try next. If anyone can provide some suggestions please know it will be greatly appreciated.
HK


----------



## WGSNewnan (Nov 29, 2011)

offset rings.


----------



## mike bell (Nov 30, 2011)

I have an older (late 80's I think) 110E that is factory drilled and tapped and my Simmons 44mag scope would not fit either.  Even though it is a 308... its a long action.

My solution was to take the front mount of the two weaver bases and offset it and only use one screw with it over hanging the action port.  

Its looks messed up, and I would never due it in todays time...but back then I was 18, a senior in high school and married with a kid, :nono:  I had to use what I had.   

In 20 some years I have never had a problem with it.  Its a beater and been through alot and I have killed a ton of deer with it.


----------



## win270wsm (Nov 30, 2011)

Need to see the problem. Got any pics?


----------



## HKStoeger (Nov 30, 2011)

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## HKStoeger (Nov 30, 2011)

We seem to be having computer issues. Can't size pic. Hopefully this one works. The scope sits at correct height but needs to be about one inch (or so) farther back towards butt.

I could shorten stock but really hate that idea. I am looking at offset rings as suggested but could only use one of the two rails. I question the stability of that set up.

Thanks for your input in advance. HK


----------



## HKStoeger (Nov 30, 2011)

Last try till I get to office.


----------



## HKStoeger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gents,

Finally seem to have pictures. As I stated in the earlier attempts, seems I am just out of adjustment with the fixed mounts. Cut the stock? Buy a longer scope? Need some suggestions and pictures for reference if available.

I thought about locating a one piece "rail" but can't seem to find one that will mount to the existing weaver base. 

Never run into this before. Thanks in advance for suggestions.

HK


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Weaver bases should be removable, and EGW makes high quality one piece picatinny rails.
The one piece will let you mount any optic you wish in various positions.

http://www.egwguns.com/savage/savage-flat-back-picatinny-scope-mount/


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 1, 2011)

Are you sure those bases are made on to the receiver? I've never seen a Savage with bases that were milled as part of the receiver. 

I use EGW Bases on my Savages. Here's what I'd suggest if you can get your current mounted bases off...

http://www.opticsplanet.net/egw-savage-picatinny-rail-scope-mount-round-back.html


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 1, 2011)

*Yep...*



wgsnewnan said:


> offset rings.



exactly!


----------



## HKStoeger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gents,

we can find no screws visible to remove those bases nor does it appear that they are inserted via compression. I will remove the scope and get a pic of the top for viewing.

The piece that you both recommend is the direction I was planning.

Please take a look later this evening and share your thoughts. I appreciate your help with this.

HK


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2011)

Just asking.

Are you sure that the scope needs to be moved back that far? That the gun is being held correctly? Too far back can result in eyebrow damage.

Perhaps that is not the scope that should be mounted on that rifle. If you need more eye relief, you may need to switch to a scope with 4-5 " of relief.

An offset ring would cover part of the port and may interfere with loading.


----------



## HKStoeger (Dec 1, 2011)

*scope mount pictures*

Gents,

Here are pictures of the tops and sides of the two mounts on the Savage 110 gun. Hopefully these will show you what we see. Please let me know how you believe we should move forward to resolve mounting and gain the correct eye relief.

The scope on this gun was previously on my .308 and then moved to a .223. We never came across this scenario in using it before.

Thanks for the valuable input.

Take Care,

HK


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 1, 2011)

While an offset/extended ring in front would work it would extend over the port. Not the best solution but that's your call as to what's acceptable.

Just because that scope works on other guns does not mean it is suitable for THAT gun. Either a scope with a longer tube or longer eye relief would fit better.


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 1, 2011)

That is a first for me, looks like there brazed on.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm a Savageaholic.
There were two types of the Savages with the fixed bases that I'm aware of. There were some with milled bases that were part of the receiver and some that were silver soldered on. It appears from the pic that your rifle has the silver soldered bases. I have heard there was another version where the bases were spot welded but never seen one.  A good gunsmith/ machinist could  heat em up and remove them $$ and then drill and tap your receiver.( probably around $35 per hole) In addition there is the cost of new bases. 
 By the time you figure the total cost involved, the most practical approach I'm aware of would be to find a quality scope with longer eye relief or a longer tube.

You could always mount a red dot with unlimited eye relief on the front base.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 3, 2011)

best bet is to change scopes. My Leupold 2x7 has a lot of eye relief


----------



## HKStoeger (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you gents. 
The bases are milled on the receiver. We have begun the search for a suitable scope. I really appreciate the assistance.
Take Care,
HK


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel strongly those bases are soldered.  A gunsmith would have no problem at all removing them and drilling/tapping for a good EGW base.


----------

